# No USB port option for printer



## gabriel420 (Sep 21, 2009)

Gigabyte G31M-ES2L E5200 dual core, 4Gb RAM, 320Gb HDD,
8 USB ports from Intel 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller &
VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Companion Controller,
comprised of 2 front USB ports, 4 rear USB ports, and dual USB ports from a PCI card.
OS is XP Pro SP3 ver 2600

I have been trying to load a Canon MP160 printer onto my XP Pro SP3 system, when I load the setup software from CDROM, no USB port option is presented. I have instead, Local Port, Microsoft Document Imaging Writer Monitor, and TCP/IP Port in the add to ports list. In the fixed list there are the usual LPT1-3, Com 1-4, File, Microsoft Document Imaging Writer Monitor Port, XPS Port.

I downloaded the latest driver from Canon, but there is still no access to USB ports

There are no yellow flags in the device list,
the BIOS has USB enabled,
there are no other USB difficulties,
I simply cannot get a USB port in the port for printers list out of Printer Properties.
I really need to get this printer going so that I can print out some accounts.

thanks in advance...


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

It isn't unusual to have a bad cable.

Make sure other devices (flash, disk) aren't connected while trying the install.

Can you try the install on another computer?

Additionally, a bad driver can cause this error - delete USBPRINT.sys and USBMON.DLL and let XP replace them from cache.


----------



## gabriel420 (Sep 21, 2009)

CCT said:


> It isn't unusual to have a bad cable.
> 
> Make sure other devices (flash, disk) aren't connected while trying the install.
> 
> ...


thanks for the reply
yes Ive tried in on my laptop, also XPSP3
same problem
I thought about replacing the OS with XP Pro SP2, but that laptop wont take it. It has a problem loading XP, blue screens with a ref to pci.sys. basically it needs SP3. I cant use SP2 on the main box, b/se I have software that requires SP3

and I have every USB device removed, /reboot
hasnt made a difference

Yes I saw that fix on another forum, and I have tried replacing usbprint.sys and usbmon.dll (used file unlocker to replace them)
that hasnt worked either


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

You either have a bad USB Cable or your printer is not powered up. Go to Start/Run and type *devmgmt.msc* in the Device Manager look for any Yellow marks. Right click it and choose *Uninstall*. Pull the USB cable from the computer end. Start the Driver installation CD, when it says to plug in the USB cable, plug it in. If if doesn't find it, try a different USB cable, try a different USB port. Do not plug the USB cable into a hub or docking station.


----------



## gabriel420 (Sep 21, 2009)

spike2me said:


> You either have a bad USB Cable or your printer is not powered up. Go to Start/Run and type *devmgmt.msc* in the Device Manager look for any Yellow marks. Right click it and choose *Uninstall*. Pull the USB cable from the computer end. Start the Driver installation CD, when it says to plug in the USB cable, plug it in. If if doesn't find it, try a different USB cable, try a different USB port. Do not plug the USB cable into a hub or docking station.


thanks for the reply

no there are no yellow flags in device manager
the cable/printer used to work before I rebuilt this thing with a new mobo/processor and RAM. I had trouble with SP3 last time in the same ways, but got out of it by replacing usbmon.dll and usbprint.sys. I even kept copies of them for just this purpose. But this time its not working, no go.

I have 8 ports, 2 front, 4 at back, and 2 on a PCI USB card, Ive tried them all, I dont use hubs, no go

Ive been reading a lot of forum posts to catch up with this, and there are a lot of posts on the same issue, mostly without a solution. Two fixes Ive seen include, removing all the USB hardware from the device list, shutdown with the driver CD in the CDROM draw (driver already installed). And a cold boot after having turned the PC off at the mains to reboot the mobo....no go. The other fix is corrupt usbmon.dll and usbprint.sys.

I can do this, open the Device List, expand the USB Controllers list and delete "Unkown Device" and its USB Controller, and if Im quick, I can see as they reload in the device list, "Unknown Device" that briefly changes to MP160 and moves to Imaging Devices (the scanner part I guess) and MP160 in "Other Devices" (as the printer), 

........so the PC can see it and can identify it, and the cable connects it, i just dont get a dam port from the thing when I go to the printer properties/port tab.


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

First Right click and Uninstall any *Unknown* Device's in the Device Manager. Unplug USB cable from the computer end. Go to Start/Run and type *appwiz.cpl *and hit enter. In the Add Remove programs, remove any software for the device. Restart computer. Once back up, put the driver CD in and run it. When it tells you to plug the USB cable in, plug it into the Back USB port of the computer not the front or through your card. Make sure printer is turned on and the cable is plugged into the printer. Make sure printer power cable is plugged directly into the wall and not through a Surge Protector or extension cord. It should recognize the printer and load the driver for it.
Because it is coming up as an unknown device means that the USB port and cable are working, but they are underpowered either by the Device going through an extension cord or by plugging it into the front USB port.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Run regedit. Go to 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/System/CurrentControlSet/Control/Print/Monitors. Look for a USB Monitor entry.

It should have a substring Driver Reg_Sz usbmon.dll .


----------



## gabriel420 (Sep 21, 2009)

CCT said:


> Run regedit. Go to
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/System/CurrentControlSet/Control/Print/Monitors. Look for a USB Monitor entry.
> 
> It should have a substring Driver Reg_Sz usbmon.dll .


thanks for the reply

default/ value not set
driver/ usbmon.dll


----------



## gabriel420 (Sep 21, 2009)

spike2me said:


> First Right click and Uninstall any *Unknown* Device's in the Device Manager. Unplug USB cable from the computer end. Go to Start/Run and type *appwiz.cpl *and hit enter. In the Add Remove programs, remove any software for the device. Restart computer. Once back up, put the driver CD in and run it. When it tells you to plug the USB cable in, plug it into the Back USB port of the computer not the front or through your card. Make sure printer is turned on and the cable is plugged into the printer. Make sure printer power cable is plugged directly into the wall and not through a Surge Protector or extension cord. It should recognize the printer and load the driver for it.
> Because it is coming up as an unknown device means that the USB port and cable are working, but they are underpowered either by the Device going through an extension cord or by plugging it into the front USB port.


sounded like a great plan, so I took some time to uninstall apps and USB devices to give it the best possible chance.

sadly no go
theres a routine in the install where you choose to locate a port manually, or let it try automatically. Each time (I did this twice) it comes up with the dreaded "USB Device not Recognised"

So on the last one I clicked the bubble and tried to guide it to the driver CD USB Driver, didnt take.

Then I right clicked on the installed printer for properties, ports tab, port not in list. 

Hit New Port Type, navigate to usb driver on the CD, doesnt take

its dispiriting isnt it....


----------



## gabriel420 (Sep 21, 2009)

Ok Im still into this issue
Im getting the impression that usbport.sys might be corrupt
This thing blue screened today, the dialogue discussed driver usbport.sys incompatible

Given the known history of other usb files with SP3, can anyone give me a lnk 
(preferably one where they dont charge $20 for the file) 
where I can download a new copy?


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

You should have a compressed copy in C:\Windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\SP3.cab - right click on it and extract it to C:\Windows\System32\Drivers.

141 KB 14/04/2008


----------



## gabriel420 (Sep 21, 2009)

Im happy to say this situation is now resolved
I obtained a shorter 2m USB cable today, and that was the final hitch that enabled a perfect connection.

So looking back I see a number of things happening at once. it might not be possible to determine what the actual solution was however, I think these things below are key contributors.

* There was a USB hardware/software conflict with the PCI card, thats why eventually the machine blue screened with usbport.sys.​
*The technique of rebooting the mobo (power off at plug)and getting into the Device Manager list on reboot, uninstalling the "Unknown Device" from there,
wait for the device to be reloaded and automatically moved to "Other Devices", right click select "update driver", navigate manually to the drivers on CD. I used both the XP Windows CD and the Canon Printer Driver CD.
That saw the USB Printing Support hence the port driver loaded.​
* Check cable lengths to ensure max power delivery between USB a and USB b ports, std USB cable is 2m.​
this is what the device list looks like now, note the presence of USB Printing Support









Thank you all for you assistance in this matter
I really am over the moon in getting this thing going!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

this is what i see with a canon 520 printer


----------

